# Hoe (on)stabiel is kde 3.1

## garo

Ik wil kde3.1 best wel is proberen, maar ik zou toch iets willen hebben dat op zijn minst een beetje stabiel is (ik bedoel hiermee iets stabieler als een gemiddelde win98). 

Heeft iemand kde 3.1 al geprobeerd ?

----------

## balk

 *garo wrote:*   

> Ik wil kde3.1 best wel is proberen, maar ik zou toch iets willen hebben dat op zijn minst een beetje stabiel is (ik bedoel hiermee iets stabieler als een gemiddelde win98). 
> 
> Heeft iemand kde 3.1 al geprobeerd ?

 

Ik draai 3.1rc3 (3.1 is officieel nog niet uit) en ik heb weinig stabiliteits problemen. Eigenlijk geen problemen  :Smile:  op een paar kleine bugjes na dan.

Wel is het stukken sneller dan 3.0.x, start lekker snel op en het ziet er weer eens gelikter uit. Ik ben er tevreden mee  :Smile: 

----------

## ramon

Ik draai zowel KDE 3.1 RC5 als KDE-cvs ebuilds

De RC5 is stabiel en ben ik erg tevreden over (tot nu toe  :Smile:  )

Hij is immers pas een paar dagen oud, daarvoor draaide ik RC3 en daar had ik ook al geen tot heel weinig problemen mee.

De cvs-ebuilds wisselen wat maar ook daar ben ik over het algemeen redelijk over te spreken.

Vooral KMail is erg vooruit gegaan sinds 3.0

Grtz Ramon

----------

## zwik

 *garo wrote:*   

> Ik wil kde3.1 best wel is proberen, maar ik zou toch iets willen hebben dat op zijn minst een beetje stabiel is (ik bedoel hiermee iets stabieler als een gemiddelde win98). 
> 
> Heeft iemand kde 3.1 al geprobeerd ?

 

Ten eerste is KDE geen OS zoals Windows 98 maar een Desktop Environment. Dat wil zeggen dat het een compleet Grafische omgeving boven op de Linux kernel.

Ten tweede is KDE 3.1 nog niet released. De Ebuilds zijn al wel klaar en zijn gemasked op de RC edities van KDE.

Als laatste wil ik zeggen dat ik geen ervaring met KDE heb (ik ben een trotse WindowMaker gebruiker), maar hoor van een hoop mensen dat de huidige RC's van KDE weer een stuk sneller zijn dan de vorige versies van KDE en zeker wel stabiel.

----------

## H-Pi

 *zwik wrote:*   

>  *garo wrote:*   Ik wil kde3.1 best wel is proberen, maar ik zou toch iets willen hebben dat op zijn minst een beetje stabiel is (ik bedoel hiermee iets stabieler als een gemiddelde win98). 
> 
> Heeft iemand kde 3.1 al geprobeerd ? 
> 
> Ten eerste is KDE geen OS zoals Windows 98 maar een Desktop Environment. Dat wil zeggen dat het een compleet Grafische omgeving boven op de Linux kernel.

 

in principe is win98 dat ook op dos, maar het ging er vooral meer om dat garo een indicatie wilde geven hoe stabiel ie kde minstens wilde hebben

 *Quote:*   

> Ten tweede is KDE 3.1 nog niet released. De Ebuilds zijn al wel klaar en zijn gemasked op de RC edities van KDE.

 

ja ok, maar dan heb je wel een redelijke indruk hoe 3.1 gaat worden

 *Quote:*   

> Als laatste wil ik zeggen dat ik geen ervaring met KDE heb (ik ben een trotse WindowMaker gebruiker), maar hoor van een hoop mensen dat de huidige RC's van KDE weer een stuk sneller zijn dan de vorige versies van KDE en zeker wel stabiel.

 

pff, trots zijn op een programma wat je draait vind ik zo zielig, software draai je omdat je het fijn vindt, of om voor jezelf of de maker te testen, je mag pas trots zijn als je er zelf aan mee hebt gewerkt

ik heb elf overigens kde3.1rc5 ge-emerged en gisteren eventjes uitgeprobeerd, is best een verbetering idd, als je van kde houdt, ik hou het zelf liever bij gnome, maar vind het wel leuk om afentoe eens wat anders te bekijken

----------

## Andréas

Ok, stom n00b vraagje  :Wink: 

Als ik stable draai, hoe kan ik dan toch 3.1-rc5 gebruiken. Heb nu 3.0.5 er op staan. 3.1-rc5 wil ik naast 3.0 draaien.

thanks

----------

## H-Pi

kde 3.0.4 bleef gewoon staan toen ik 3.1rc5 emergede, en ze werken alletwee nog

ook al heb je autoclean aan staan, het wordt gezien alls een ander programma, je kan ook verschillende kde's kiezen in gdm of kdm

----------

## Andréas

Emerge kde pakt nog steeds kde3.04 en emerge kde-3.1 werkt niet  :Sad: 

----------

## water

 *Andréas wrote:*   

> Emerge kde pakt nog steeds kde3.04 en emerge kde-3.1 werkt niet 

 

Kde-3.1-rc5 is nog steeds gemasked. Je moet de file /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask editten en een hekje voor alle zaken zetten, die je wilt emergen.

----------

## Andréas

Thanks , that works for now   :Laughing: 

----------

## garo

Nu ondertussen kde 3.1 officieel is uitgekomen, heb ik hem geinstalleerd en moet ik zeggen:

 :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   !!!

----------

## Stuartje

 *garo wrote:*   

> Nu ondertussen kde 3.1 officieel is uitgekomen, heb ik hem geinstalleerd en moet ik zeggen:
> 
>     !!!

 

Ik heb hem ook geinstalleerd en ik heb nog geen enkel probleem ermee gehad  :Very Happy: 

----------

## garo

ik ook niet, maar we hebben nog niet zoveel tijd gehad om het te testen natuurlijk...

----------

## scdgro

Ben speciaal voor kde 3.1 op gentoo overgestapt op de desktop.

No regrets until now.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## garo

Natuurlijk heb je geen spijt !

To use gentoo, or not to use gentoo, That is the question.

Whether 'tis nobler in the mind, to suffer

The slings and arrows of outrageous distributions;

Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,

And, by using gentoo, end them?

----------

## Shin

Ik heb sinds een week kde3.1 erop staan

Een van mijn eerste acties daarna was

emerge -unmerge kde-3.0.4   :Cool: 

Er is ook een fantastische icon-set door gentoo-gebruikers ontwikkeld.

Ik weet nog niet hoe ik die thread hier makkelijk kan linken, maar het ziet er goed uit  :Very Happy: 

Groetjes,

Shin

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Er is ook een fantastische icon-set door gentoo-gebruikers ontwikkeld. 

 

naam ?

----------

## Zu`

 *garo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Er is ook een fantastische icon-set door gentoo-gebruikers ontwikkeld.  
> 
> naam ?

 

http://icons.belkert.com/

werd vermeld in de laatste GWN.

----------

